# Of The Major Cities You Have Visited, Which Would Go Want (Or Not Want) To Go Back To And Why?



## Pecos (Jun 16, 2021)

Of the major cities that I would not want to go back to:

Cairo heads this list. I went there, saw the sights, shopped for souvenirs, saw King Tut in their main museum,  visited the pyramids and sphinx, sampled the heat and dust, smelled a camel up close, and caught dysentery along with 77 other guys on the USS California including the Skipper. I got the full experience, no need to go back. (Runners-up: Athens (Cranky People) Seoul (Froze my fanny off) and LA (I could never wrap my head around LA, it is just too big and the traffic is wild.))

Of the major cities that I would like to go back to, New York heads the list. There is so much to do there, it is easy to get around, and the food is great. My wife's best friend insists that NYC is, in fact, the center of the Universe. (Runners-up: San Francisco, Boston, and Seattle)

How about you?


----------



## helenbacque (Jun 16, 2021)

I normally hate big cities but could happily live in a downtown apt. in Sydney, NSW, Australia.  Felt that way when I first stepped off the train and feeling never left me.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 16, 2021)

NYC, Vancouver, Sydney/Melbourne/Adelaide, Australia .. and all the small towns between Adelaide, Au. and Melbourne, Vic. 

Hong Kong was interesting .. great food, but very humid.


----------



## Pecos (Jun 16, 2021)

Pinky said:


> NYC, Vancouver, Sydney/Melbourne/Adelaide, Australia .. and all the small towns between Adelaide, Au. and Melbourne, Vic.
> 
> Hong Kong was interesting .. great food, but very humid.


Pinky, 

Great choices, Vancouver is one of my favorites in Canada as well as Quebec. I did not get to spend much time in Toronto, but I did like what I saw. Visiting Australia is on my bucket list.

Hong Kong is interesting and very humid. It is (or used to be) regarded as a "Woman's Town" because of all the great shopping. My daughter lived and worked there for eight years and still goes back for business trips (Watch Industry). I think that she is neutral about actually living there. These days she has moved her consulting business to North West Washington State and she loves it there despite the rain.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 16, 2021)

San Francisco 1960's...  Golden State Park







Golden State Park...2010


----------



## Pecos (Jun 16, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> San Francisco 1960's...  Golden State Park
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch, that is bad. I did not know things had degenerated this far.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 16, 2021)

San Francisco would be at the top of my "no go" list, followed closely by LA, NYC and Paris.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 16, 2021)

Pecos said:


> Pinky,
> 
> Great choices, Vancouver is one of my favorites in Canada as well as Quebec. I did not get to spend much time in Toronto, but I did like what I saw. Visiting Australia is on my bucket list.
> 
> Hong Kong is interesting and very humid. It is (or used to be) regarded as a "Woman's Town" because of all the great shopping. My daughter lived and worked there for eight years and still goes back for business trips (Watch Industry). I think that she is neutral about actually living there. These days she has moved her consulting business to North West Washington State and she loves it there despite the rain.


NW Washington State is where we used to go when we lived in Vancouver. You get used to the rain.

That's what I did in H.K. - shopped. There were a few floors of shops at the hotel I stayed at, which was convenient, as I really suffer in humidity. Being in their traffic was a harrowing experience, but the cab and bus drivers really know their stuff.

I hope you get to Australia one day.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 16, 2021)

I haven’t ever been to a really large city, except when passing through some place like the Atlanta airport.  I love the Seattle area, but would not want to have to drive into downtown Seattle , especially now, with all of the homeless people living there and the Antifa riots and attacks. 

The city that I  would most LOVE to go back to would be Honolulu, Hawaii. My daughter took me along with her when she was working there for a week, and I just totally fell in love with Hawaii .  
While she was at work, I took one of the busses that ran a route around the city and surrounding area, took pictures, and enjoyed the scenery. 
The contrast between modern buildings and then a tiny little house that was from sometime around the Second World War, stuffed in between. 
The greenery and flowers everywhere were beyond awesome ! 
I went to some of the parks, got off the bus and explored the flower gardens, and then caught another bus to finish my trip. 

The busses were made of wood, and were open to the air, and looked like they have been there for at least the last 50 years. The bus drivers were used to being tour guides, so they would comment on whatever area we were driving through, and stopped at places like overlooks of the ocean, so people could get out of the bus, look around, and take pictures. 

Robin practically had to drag me back home again, and if I had a chance to go back, I would certainly do so ! 
This is one of the tour busses stopped at Diamond Head tunnel, which is how you get inside of the crater.


----------



## Pecos (Jun 16, 2021)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I haven’t ever been to a really large city, except when passing through some place like the Atlanta airport.  I love the Seattle area, but would not want to have to drive into downtown Seattle , especially now, with all of the homeless people living there and the Antifa riots and attacks.
> 
> The city that I  would most LOVE to go back to would be Honolulu, Hawaii. My daughter took me along with her when she was working there for a week, and I just totally fell in love with Hawaii .
> While she was at work, I took one of the busses that ran a route around the city and surrounding area, took pictures, and enjoyed the scenery.
> ...


You made a great choice in picking Honolulu. I spent a total of seven years there and my wife grew up in Kailua. Their weather simply cannot be beaten anywhere in the world. The food is terrific, and a lot of great entertainment is available for free simply by strolling along the beaches, especially downtown at night.

It is a bit on the expensive side, but you don't have to spend much on clothing. Shorts, sandals, and aloha shirts are all you need.


----------



## Gaer (Jun 16, 2021)

I don't like driving in big cities. I get lost!
I guess if someone else were driving, I'd love any new experience.
The only place I completely disliked was Indianapolis.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 16, 2021)

A few stick out in my mind.  When I was in Europe, I enjoyed Luxembourg City the most.  When we visited Canada, Edmonton, Alberta caught our attention.  I grew up in Denver, CO., and still enjoy visiting that city.  And then, there's  Las Vegas....it's a good thing we're a long way from there, or we'd be broke.


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 16, 2021)

Vienna or Paris.  Both beyond lovely.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 16, 2021)

I want to get to NYC again.
Forget LA and Mexico DF.


----------



## 911 (Jun 16, 2021)

I don't want to go back to Saigon. I would like to revisit Nashville, Columbus, Albuquerque and Montgomery, AL. (Not necessarily in that order.)


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 16, 2021)

I'm at a major deficit on this, because we've never travelled, that is outside of Canada, so I don't have any specific places I can relate to, but the sights, sounds, and smells of Vancouver BC, back in the 70's, sure does call out to me.

While I don't (at all) care for the hustle and bustle that big city life offers, there's just so much to see and do, and wandering around freely exploring this and exploring that is always fun. In and out of stores, restaurants, shops, I never grow tired of such, but with crime being what it is today, my days of dreaming of visiting metro centres is over.

Before I die I would like to visit Hawaii, though it's so very busy, I just know it would have a negative effect on my time there.


----------



## Irwin (Jun 16, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> San Francisco 1960's...  Golden State Park
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe they need a bigger trash can.    

I'm going out there in a few months. Hopefully, they'll have that mess cleaned up by then.


----------



## Irwin (Jun 16, 2021)

I would definitely like to go back to Manhattan, London, and Paris.

I have no desire to go back to Houston. I think if I moved away from Denver, I wouldn't have any desire to visit here. It's a good place to live, but as a city, it doesn't really have that much to offer.


----------



## Lara (Jun 16, 2021)

*Cities I would want to go back to: *
Honolulu (frangipani aroma in the air, leis, spas, tropical, happy people, warm ocean, white beaches, pretty fish, good vibes, )
Tokyo (used to live in Hayama and Yokohama so it would be fun to return)
San Diego (used to live there, near LaJolla, Delmar, surf towns, Old Town, people so friendly and active)
Denver (Rocky Mountains, good vibes, healthy friendly people)
San Francisco (Japanese Gardens, close to Napa, Redwoods, and artsy Sausalito)
Charlottesville (horse country with views of mountains, beautiful fall colors, gorgeous farmlands, outdoor mall is quaint and beautiful with outdoor cafes and UVA only blocks away)
Fort Lauderdale FL (born here, would love to return but it's not the same...too bad)

*Cities I would NOT want to go back to:*
Los Angeles (smog, expensive, traffic, fires, earthquakes, hollywood)
New York City (I was robbed, unfriendly, scary skyscrapers)
Raleigh (boring but some disagree)
Charlotte (poorly planned city skyscrapers in close proximity so the city is dark at lunchtime, neighborhood with craftsman style homes is interesting but thats about it)
Asheville...just couldn't warm up to it although surveys tell me its my ideal place to live...no. I've been thrice...just no
Las Vegas...visited twice...was a maid of honor for a quick Marriage in the Little White Chapel...interesting but never again.
Palm Springs...road bikes with husband all over...fun but the place is too country club-ish for me


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 16, 2021)

I haven't travelled all that much but the cities I've seen I have no desire to revisit.
I'll take the mountains and rural areas any day.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 16, 2021)

I’d love to see old Montreal again; the cathedral is so beautiful


----------



## jujube (Jun 16, 2021)

I would love to go back to Mumbai, but not back to New Delhi.

I'd go back to Istanbul in a flash.  I wouldn't go back to Yalova, because it's an entirely different place from when I lived there. 

I have no interest in going back to Los Angeles, but I would return to San Francisco or San Diego.

Yes to Las Vegas, no to Reno.

Yes to Vancouver, Toronto and Montreal.  In fact, I can't think of any place in Canada I've been that I wouldn't go back to.


----------



## Pecos (Jun 16, 2021)

jujube said:


> I would love to go back to Mumbai, but not back to New Delhi.
> 
> I'd go back to Istanbul in a flash.  I wouldn't go back to Yalova, because it's an entirely different place from when I lived there.
> 
> ...


Good choices. My wife and I were surprised at how well we liked Istanbul. I liked it much better than Athens, the people were friendlier and the food was much better. We did really like the Greek Islands.

Like you, I was not very impressed with Reno, but I did like Vegas and Lake Tahoe.

Mumbai might make it to me Bucket List if an opening comes up.


----------



## Jules (Jun 16, 2021)

Sydney.  Would go back in a heartbeat, if that’s how long the flight was.  
Montreal & Quebec City.  The latter is like being in Europe.
Vancouver, DH’s kids are there.  
Victoria
Toronto - we land at the airport and then immediately head off to see my kids.  Need a few days on our own.
Budapest
Amsterdam
San Diego - been several times.  Love it.
Palm Springs
Vegas - been more than several times.
NYC - haven’t been enough


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 16, 2021)

Chicago only for the food


----------



## Nathan (Jun 16, 2021)

San Francisco.  My dad used to live in nearby Richmond, however he's passed some years ago.    SF is a truly unique city, beautiful by any standard.   The whole Bay Area is picturesque, the people have an open, friendly attitude.

I've never been to Boston, but if we ever travel back east again I'd like to find an excuse to visit there.

Other U.S. cities:   Atlanta, Charlotte, Raleigh, Wilmington, Wrightsville Beach.    Most relatives have passed in GA. & NC, so low likelihood that we'll ever go to these places again.

Foreign Cities:   there is a zero chance that I'll go outside the U.S. ever again, but cities I would be interested in visiting include Tokyo, Wudang Mountains, Taipei.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 16, 2021)

Irwin said:


> Maybe they need a bigger trash can.
> 
> I'm going out there in a few months. Hopefully, they'll have that mess cleaned up by then.


Please post your impression.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 16, 2021)

Pecos said:


> Good choices. My wife and I were surprised at how well we liked Istanbul. I liked it much better than Athens, the people were friendlier and the food was much better. We did really like the Greek Islands.


Hubby and I also like Istanbul and we enjoyed Athens however we wouldn't consider revisiting either. The new regime in Turkey is very disappointing. Both are a long way from home and the air fares are expensive. 

If anyone was considering visiting Australia, I suggest that big cities are not the most interesting places. It is the country beyond the city that is fascinating to me. For that reason I would suggest Darwin towards the end of The Dry. Darwin is interesting in itself and from there you can branch out to places like Katherine and Kakadu to see the wild life and take in amazing scenery. 

If you have more time, there is Uluru (Ayers Rock) to the south. Nothing like any of this anywhere else in the world.


----------



## Feelslikefar (Jun 17, 2021)

We would find our way back to London for a visit, walk the city again and look up old friends and
get a 'proper pint'.

Heraklion, Crete to enjoy the beaches, food and visit the Palace of Knossos again.
( did I mention the food ? ; every meal was an adventure )

Berlin, Germany - Last time I was there, the 'Wall' was still up. 

Lots of smaller cities I would visit, but kept to larger ones that come to mind.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 17, 2021)

Brisbane  …Prior to covid we used to go to Coolangatta ( Qld) for a month during our winter , one year while up,in that part of the Australia, which is about 2.000 km by road from where I live.
We decided to catch the train and go explore the capital city of Qld ..Brisbane  
which is about a 4 hour  return trip from the Gold Coast where we stayed for the month away. 
OMG it was so busy we got off one train and caught the next train back ……

the street  leading out of station was packed to the brim with people shoulder to shoulder way toooo busy for this old gal


----------



## cdestroyer (Jun 17, 2021)

dunno about revisiting any city in particular, at least not in this day and age with the increase in populations. for looks? sasebo japan when the cherry trees bloom


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2021)

Oh there's many places I could mention for good... I love Granda, Spain... but all over Europe I've visited cities...

The worst is definitely Seville Spain...filthy and Hot 110 degrees... horrible.. 
 Cairo..also filthy... 

Athens disgraceful...people are rude.. place is dirty..

Paris.... Overpriced, and dirty.... with beggars and pickpockets everywhere...


----------



## caroln (Jun 17, 2021)

New Orleans!  Love that city!  Hard to put my finger on _why_ exactly. Just a feeling I get when I'm there. Something about the historic houses, the French Quarter, fun things to do like alligator tours, etc.  I always have a great time when I visit New Orleans!


----------



## Pecos (Jun 17, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Oh there's many places I could mention for good... I love Granda, Spain... but all over Europe I've visited cities...
> 
> The worst is definitely Seville Spain...filthy and Hot 110 degrees... horrible..
> Cairo..also filthy...
> ...


Did you get to visit the gypsy cave above Granada and see some of their shows and listen to the music.
To me there is something magical about the Al Hambra.


----------



## Pecos (Jun 17, 2021)

caroln said:


> New Orleans!  Love that city!  Hard to put my finger on _why_ exactly. Just a feeling I get when I'm there. Something about the historic houses, the French Quarter, fun things to do like alligator tours, etc.  I always have a great time when I visit New Orleans!


I can put my finger on two things that are great about New Orleans: the food, and the music.
I also love to listen to the local accent. Something about it is particularly charming.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2021)

Pecos said:


> Did you get to visit the gypsy cave above Granada and see some of their shows and listen to the music.
> To me there is something magical about the Al Hambra.


yes of course... we actually have a home in Spain in the Valencia region.. and my daughter in the Andalucia area too.. so we were quite spoilt for being able to visit Granada


----------



## caroln (Jun 17, 2021)

Pecos said:


> I can put my finger on two things that are great about New Orleans: the food, and the music.
> I also love to listen to the local accent. Something about it is particularly charming.


Oh, yes, the food!!!  Forgot to mention that!   And, for me,  the music is part of the French Quarter experience, along with being able to carry your beer down the street with you!


----------



## Irwin (Jun 17, 2021)

I've been to Chicago twice and don't really have any desire to go back there. Too much crime.


----------



## Victor (Jun 17, 2021)

London.  Paris.  San Francisco Washington DC


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 17, 2021)

I always enjoyed the food on Federal Hill in Providence RI. 

I enjoyed the feeling of energy in Boston, Montreal, Quebec City, and Toronto.

I'm not sure that I could go back and have the same experience today that I enjoyed years ago when I explored those cities on foot.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 18, 2021)

Back in the 70s I lived in San Francisco and I just loved it. I loved the streets and I loved the ocean views and everything on the ocean and I loved the architecture of the buildings.  Fisherman's Wharf was great.


----------



## cdestroyer (Jun 19, 2021)

whilst in the service I often visited foreign ports and if they had a hilton I made it a point to go there for a drink, puerto rico, hong kong, acapulco, california.


----------



## twinkles (Jun 19, 2021)

*i would like to go back to virginia or maryland to live*


----------



## bingo (Jun 19, 2021)

not a one...went thru...never stayed...cities  choke me


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 19, 2021)

*I'll take a pass on St. Louis. Too humid and the Arch is all there is.*


----------



## AnnieA (Jun 19, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> *I'll take a pass on St. Louis. Too humid and the Arch is all there is.*



Oh, I love St. Louis esp the Central West End.  Great arts scene and cafes.

California has my "no go" and "go back" cities.  One visit to San Francisco was enough.  Loved the architecture but people were unfriendly.   That was 2006 before conditions in Union Square deteriorated to the point that my sister and niece were frightened enough a few years ago that they returned to their room before 7pm.  They saw people shooting up IV drugs on the sidewalks and my niece was lewdly propositioned.

San Diego was great and I hope to visit again.


----------

